# First Time Labeling



## MrsJones (Sep 28, 2014)

Should I affix the labels before or after bottling? 

Thank you!!


----------



## loumik (Sep 28, 2014)

Bottle first. If you are using capsules put them on second. Labels should be the last thing you do.
LOUMIK


----------



## MrsJones (Sep 28, 2014)

Thank you!!


----------



## rhoffart (Sep 28, 2014)

nice labels ... where did you get them?


----------



## MrsJones (Sep 28, 2014)

The local wine shop sold them along side the kit


----------



## bkisel (Sep 29, 2014)

Nice photo. Thanks for taking the extra time and effort to share with us.

I do my labels last (for bottles that are being gifted) even after steaming on shrink caps.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 29, 2014)

bkisel said:


> Nice photo. Thanks for taking the extra time and effort to share with us.
> 
> I do my labels last (for bottlers that are being gifted) even after steaming on shrink caps.



Same. Labeling is the last thing I do before stashing them away.


----------



## MrsJones (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks for the advice! It makes it easy when everyone agrees.


----------



## francois_du_nord (Sep 29, 2014)

MJ, 

I just labeled my first kit, a WE World Vineyard series, and used the same labels. The labels are pretty slick, they are cling on style rather than adhesive. I found that they go on best by sticking the middle of the label first and then smoothing the labels out from middle to side squishing out the air bubbles. 

Best, Fran


----------



## stevieevans (Oct 9, 2014)

Hello, You can design your label in advance but you should final it at the end of all task.


----------

